# DQS training failed on previous boot



## micropage7 (Feb 26, 2012)

i have this day, suddenly my system got restart and then i hit this
"DQS training failed on previous boot, Revert to slower DRAM speed"
i have used the same ram for more than 2 years and its kinda weird coz so far my ram runs well
the ram setting i put on auto setting, maybe i need to set it manually and clean the contact area?


----------



## Bo$$ (Feb 26, 2012)

set it on manual, see if it still happens. might need a little more voltage, check the rated spec


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 26, 2012)

i just figure out that it cant save any setting, all return to default setting
could be from the battery


----------



## cheesy999 (Feb 26, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=45928&stc=1&d=1330257788
> i just figure out that it cant save any setting, all return to default setting
> could be from the battery



Try using one stick of ram


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 26, 2012)

everything runs fine
i load the default setting and re setting it again
and the new setting can be saved, weird..
but i save the current setting for now, just for preparing if it happen again


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 26, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> could be from the battery



Yep, the CMOS battery is a possibility.
Boot into the bios and see if the time and date is wrong, when it happens.

Or, the bios has gotten corrupted, somehow.
A new bios flash may correct it.

Try replacing the battery... an easy task.  And test.
Then move on to other possibilities.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2012)

some boards have an auto 'bad oc' feature, that reboots the system in case of an OC failure. it could be droppibg you back to 'stock' without clearing CMOS, so check in windows if your OC/custom BIOS settings have stuck.


----------

